# Hilti from home depot



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Home Depot in Maui had a Hilti rep there while I was grabbing a couple of things. HD doesnt sell Hilti in Canada (at least out west). The rep lives in Oklahoma and Hilti sends him to Maui HD for 3 week stints every other month (sweet gig) and he says nobody buys Hilti from HD, so he was able to hook me up. Got a great deal I think, you be the judge. 

TE-60, case, 7 bits (5 my choice) He tossed in a pocket knife and two beer cosies too. 714.34 taxes in. Also used $200 worth of instore credit I bought of craigslist for $70.<---DEAL! This same combi unit is 1200 at my local Hilti store. 

Already checked with Hilti here re: warranty......no prob, any Hilti store will honor it!

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like you got a good deal. Anytime a rep is in a spot to make deals its good for the person buying.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You done good, did you check online to see what it's selling for on the net.
I have the Hilti TE-54. Great tools.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now take it somewhere and get it dirty, if it's used you won't have to pay full customs on it.


----------

